# Dog walkers in Javea



## gleeblebeeble (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm looking for someone in the Javea area who can come to my house briefly to feed my dogs and take them out for a quick walk. Does anybody know of anyone who offers this service? Thanks


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

gleeblebeeble said:


> I'm looking for someone in the Javea area who can come to my house briefly to feed my dogs and take them out for a quick walk. Does anybody know of anyone who offers this service? Thanks


I would have, but I am not there until October!

Hope you find someone.


----------

